
DevHealth – Gamify Your Habits - jamzi
https://devhealth.io/gamify-your-habits/
======
amirmasoudabdol
People are still citing the Marshmallow experiment but there are a lot of
controversies [1] around it in the community, I feel I need to share this.

[1]:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/06/marshmall...](https://www.theatlantic.com/family/archive/2018/06/marshmallow-
test/561779/)

